# Top ten symtoms of winter Cabin Fever



## SFC Ollie (Feb 20, 2010)

The top ten symptoms of Cabin Fever.

10. You begin to believe that hell can freeze over.

9. The Ice and snow is so deep the kid who shovels your walk wants health insurance and a retirement plan.

8. You tell time by the sky - dark gray = morning; light gray is afternoon; and very dark gray is evening.

7. You realize that "family togetherness" is over rated.

6. You start to think that the Donner party didn't have it all that bad.

5. You train the dog to use the toilet so you don't have to take him out.

4. When you do try to take the dog out he refuses to go.

3. A "feel good sermon" at church is about the eternal lake of fire.

2. Your mind starts to cloud over and you forget your sons name - and he is named after you.

And the number one symptom of Cabin Fever is:

1. When you look in the mirror in the morning you realize that you have taken on a resemblance to Jack Nicholson in the shining.


(EE Rickey, The Senior News)


----------



## PixieStix (Feb 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> The top ten symptoms of Cabin Fever.
> 
> 10. You begin to believe that hell can freeze over.
> 
> ...


----------

